# Field target question for Kitchener/Waterloo and area shooters



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Guys and gals, on this coming Tuesday I am going to ask Elmira and district Rod and Gun club if they will let me/us put in a archery field course. I want to know who would support this club by joining if we put in a 14 target field course?

From the clubs website.... http://www.elmirarodandgun.org/... not the best website...
The standard annual membership rate is $165/year, plus a one-time $75 initiation fee for new members. Family membership rates are also available on request; this consists of a discounted rate for your or your spouse but does not include children. 

This includes everything at the club... gun range included... 24 hour access...

You can pm me or post, I don't care either way if you have questions.. you can call or text if you have my number.

Please spread the word as I have waited too late for this and I need to get information.

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

araz2114 said:


> Hey Guys and gals, on this coming Tuesday I am going to ask Elmira and district Rod and Gun club if they will let me/us put in a archery field course. I want to know who would support this club by joining if we put in a 14 target field course?
> 
> From the clubs website.... http://www.elmirarodandgun.org/... not the best website...
> The standard annual membership rate is $165/year, plus a one-time $75 initiation fee for new members. Family membership rates are also available on request; this consists of a discounted rate for your or your spouse but does not include children.
> ...


Can we put 3d targets up beside the field butts? :wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

There is a 3-d range at Elmira R&G. The field course will be all around the 3-d trail..... and if you know anything about field you will have an easier time "judging" distance on the 3-d course :mg:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

What is a "field archery" course?


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

araz2114 said:


> There is a 3-d range at Elmira R&G. The field course will be all around the 3-d trail..... and if you know anything about field you will have an easier time "judging" distance on the 3-d course :mg:


Kewl... I can finally go to a shoot with you then... we'll just be shooting different targets :zip:


165$ sounds like a good price for both...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sounds like a great idea Chris. We need a few more field courses here in this part of Ontario for sure. Perhaps if there were more course there would be an influx of new field shooters. 

The cost of membership at Elmira sounds like a good/rather cheap membershiper for what the club has to offer.

If you get the go ahead I will gladly come down and support any shoots the club holds.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd be in support of this for sure......

Also been looking for a new/second gun club to join.:darkbeer:


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you not have to be voted in to the private club? I hear it is not an easy task to become a member there. Or I would join.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Wheelie, yes you do have to be voted in at Elmira. You need to attend 2 monthly meetings and provide a police check then they vote you in. I haven't seen anyone not voted in since I started.

Where do you live? Do I know you?

Chris Priester


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> Sounds like a great idea Chris. We need a few more field courses here in this part of Ontario for sure. Perhaps if there were more course there would be an influx of new field shooters.
> 
> The cost of membership at Elmira sounds like a good/rather cheap membershiper for what the club has to offer.
> 
> If you get the go ahead I will gladly come down and support any shoots the club holds.


That settles it...I'm out :mg: :wink:


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

araz2114 said:


> Wheelie, yes you do have to be voted in at Elmira. You need to attend 2 monthly meetings and provide a police check then they vote you in. I haven't seen anyone not voted in since I started.
> 
> Where do you live? Do I know you?
> 
> Chris Priester


Live in Meaford, up by Owen Sound. All my family lives in Kitchener. I grew up in the city but got smart and moved to a slower paced lifestyle.   Hunting and fishing much better here. I was at the bow shoot and spent lots of money in the Bow Shop. LOL I have a few family members that are members of the Elmira Rod and Gun. Last name is Emptage is one.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Chris I hope you are sucessful it would be another club for the Provincal shoots and less of a drive for some of us I will support any shoot there Will you build the butts a standard hight or smurf size??????????????:wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I am thinking very low butts so I don't have to shoot up hill... you and the other "normal" sized shooters will have to "cut" your distances the down hill will be soo bad.:wink::wink:


----------

